# Sunday Special - Name the Company



## luckytrim (Oct 27, 2019)

Sunday Special - Name the Company

1. This company’s first product was wood picture frames; doll furniture  made 
from wood scraps changed its emphasis to toys and dolls.
2. In 1915 Thomas Lyle Williams began selling mascara under this brand name  
that honored his sister.
3. With businesses hurting, not as many people bought office supplies from  
this company, stock symbol SPLS.
4. Kenneth Lay of this Energy company admitted, “In hindsight, we made some  
very bad investments in noncore businesses.” (Starts with E)
5. In 2000 this company was ordered to split Windows and Internet Explorer  
into two companies but appealed successfully.
6. Let’s see … I need some gas, a patio set and 27 boxes of cereal at this  
retailer whose roots trace back to 1976.
7. On Jan. 1, 1984, this telephone giant was broken up into seven smaller  
regional companies.
8. Failing to live up to its name, this largest video rental chain filed  for 
bankruptcy in 2010.
9. This short-lived enterprise employed Buffalo Bill Cody and ceased at the  
completion of the U.S. telegraph system.
10. During WWI the U.S. government confiscated the assets of this German  
aspirin company and sold off the name.
11. In Virginia, "look to the heavens" and you just might come up with the  
name of this confectionery that’s tops.
12. In 2007 this St. Louis-based car rental company said, “we’ll pick you  
up” to ex-competitors Alamo and National.
13. In 1917 the son of an Illinois bookseller joined with a New York store  
and started this company.
(B______ & N_____)
14. Flywire and Lunalite are innovations from the “labs” of this company  
named for a goddess of victory.
15. Still around today, this power company was one of the first 12  companies 
included in the DJIA in 1896,
(segments: aviation, healthcare, power, renewable energy, digital industry,  
additive manufacturing, venture capital and finance, lighting, and oil and  
gas)
16. The first name of this company’s search engine was Backrub, as it  
analyzed the backlinks pointing to websites.
17. This commerce site founded in 1995 now also owns Skype, PayPal and  
Shopping.com.
18. Ivory soap was the first branded product of this Ohio-based  company.
19. This energy drink company now offers a cola and “Energy Shots”.
20. After a bitter feud, the Dassler Bros. formed rival sneaker companies;  
Rudolf founded Puma & Adolf this one.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Mattel
2. Maybelline
3. Staples
4. Enron
5. Microsoft
6. Costco
7. AT&T
8.  Blockbuster
9.  Pony Express
10. Bayer
11. Mars
12. Enterprise
13. Barnes & Noble
14. Nike
15. General Electric
16. Google
17. eBay
18. Procter & Gamble
19. Red Bull
20. Adidas


----------

